# no peep



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

just order sight claims on peep sight needed just wondering has anyone tried one out.Going to put it on backup bow and try it out.Need in put from others thanks


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

What brand sight is it? I'm interested in one for my son. His draw length is too short for the peep to work properly.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

If anybody has tried the new Retina Lock sight by Field Logic I'd be interested in their opinions. Sound like a neat concept but kinda pricey.


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

*brand*

Its called anchor sight by archery innovations No peep sight req.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Give us a report when you get it installed and shooting. I would like to hear your review.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

*No Peep*

There's another system called a hind sight, www.hindsight.com. I have one , but for me it's a little confusing on longer shots. I know a couple of other hunters that are using it though and love it. Works real well, but a bear to get set up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is a review that I did on the Hindsight a few years ago. I'm no longer shooting a compound, but when I was it worked good once it was setup.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=201896


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I used a "no peep" for a couple seasons. It was the one with the black dot to align in a green field. I liked it at first as it let me know immediately if I had drawing or anchor problems. It helped me become more consistent in my grip and anchor points. It will show immediately if the bow is torqued one way or another etc etc. After using it for a couple seasons and getting my basics down I took it off and started using a regular peep. It worked but I found I shot better groups with the traditional peep. Not by much but tighter. It never cost me an animal and it helped me identify flaw mechanics. Not much to say other then it did work, hard to get aligned at first to line up with your natural draw.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

has any one used the string sight


----------

